# Nice bloody bite from my Olive



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

Olive python bite - YouTube 


Olive missed her rat and got me instead .


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 12, 2012)

Not bad, How long before she let go?


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Jan 12, 2012)

ouch it really did smashed you haha  watched another one of your videos a great looking olive you have, subscribed as well would love to see more videos


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 12, 2012)

haha nice.. my olive did the same to me a few months ago..  good bite


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice bite indeed!


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Jan 12, 2012)

OUCH haha


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

She held on for a few minutes and because it was a feed bite she really sunk the teeth in .https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=1793538414878 .Not sure if this clip will work on here as it is from my facebook but this was taken after she had let go .Cover your ears if swearing offends you but at the time she was wrapping herself up my arm and really squeezing the S+++ out of it .Took some effort to get her off my arm


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Youch!!!!


----------



## garthy (Jan 12, 2012)

i wanted to see the snake too!!!!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 12, 2012)

Joemal said:


> She held on for a few minutes and because it was a feed bite she really sunk the teeth in .https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=1793538414878 .Not sure if this clip will work on here as it is from my facebook but this was taken after she had let go .Cover your ears if swearing offends you but at the time she was wrapping herself up my arm and really squeezing the S+++ out of it .Took some effort to get her off my arm



Nice blood pool, the anticoagulant in there saliva makes its look ten times worse. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger mate. cheers for sharing.


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 12, 2012)

holy shiz. nice work.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the culprit .


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn Joe, got you pretty good. How much did it hurt ? lol


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 12, 2012)

that is a massive snake to get hit by!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty good Joe, but not as revealing as the *Melbourne-snake-bite* on YouTube. Check it out - exhibitionism at its best.
I don't want to put the link to it here, a bit R rated.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Damn Joe, got you pretty good. How much did it hurt ? lol



Hahaha used to bites because of having a Scrub but yeah this bite didn't tickle .Worst pain was when she was trying to release herself from my hand .The teeth were 
in deep so she had a struggle to get them out .Funny thing was what looked like torn flesh was actually blood clots .And yes the first thing i wanted while she chomped on my hand was a camera and video .Rule # 1 .....Pics or it didn't happen ......


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 12, 2012)

haha, at least we got to see the blood pool, abit of gore always goes a long way around here so still a well rounded piece of viewing im sure everyone enjoyed haha( Well except the fact that you got hurt mate )


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

Message me the link Waterrat i can't find it


----------



## dintony (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice bite!!

P.S You have the same name as my Brother In Law. We share the same last name


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeowch!!! That would have hurt like hell!!!


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

dintony said:


> Nice bite!!
> 
> P.S You have the same name as my Brother In Law. We share the same last name




Really ???? .Damn we could be related somewhere along the line


----------



## dintony (Jan 12, 2012)

Never know your luck hey? ha ha. Know any in central QLD? (Clermont area)


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 12, 2012)

Waterrat can you please send me that link? I looked everywhere and i couldnt find it  thanks mate


----------



## Wookie (Jan 12, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 12, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Waterrat can you please send me that link? I looked everywhere and i couldnt find it  thanks mate


 
You don't want to see it mate.
The man is an idiot..


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Pretty good Joe, but not as revealing as the *Melbourne-snake-bite* on YouTube. Check it out - exhibitionism at its best.
> I don't want to put the link to it here, a bit R rated.



i hate you right now!!!!!!!!!

you still have nice GTP's tho.......


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 12, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Nice blood pool, the anticoagulant in there saliva makes its look ten times worse. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger mate. cheers for sharing.



THATS why a snake bite makes the blood flow? I never knew that!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the facebook video haha, found the 'commentary' quite comical =p.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 12, 2012)

Joemal,
Toughen up a bit & eat a teaspoon of cement powder.
It did not even break any ribs.LOL

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Joemal (Jan 12, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Joemal,
> Toughen up a bit & eat a teaspoon of cement powder.
> It did not even break any ribs.LOL
> 
> ...



Hahaha Ian my ribs belong to my special snake Scrubbie .


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 12, 2012)

boidae said:


> You don't want to see it mate.
> The man is an idiot..



I want to see it, post link please.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone asking for the link to the video Waterrat mentioned, if it is the one i came across when searching, then it is of he who shall not be spoken of on here haha. It's a video of a _snake _owned by a _man._


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful olive mate. Probably not that beautiful when he's munching on you, but hey : )


----------



## zuesowns (Jan 12, 2012)

can someone pm me the link also


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

zuesowns said:


> can someone pm me the link also



it's " melbourne reptile bite" on youtube. i have had to clean my eyeballs with bleach since watching it......oh the humanity


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 13, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> it's " melbourne reptile bite" on youtube. i have had to clean my eyeballs with bleach since watching it......oh the humanity



I think I will have to do the same


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 13, 2012)

Good bite Joe .
Plenty of fresh blood too ha ha bet it freaking hert lol


Yer Michael , how strange was that video ....................


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice one Joe...
I found the Melbourne video strangely confronting... very mediocre for an Olive! Was there a more profound reason for the vid?....:shock::lol:


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL, i thought it was something intresting. Turns out it actually wasnt really worth the mention, with a flop playing the lead role


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 13, 2012)

That video from our 'friend' was strangely disturbing........

Joemal loved the pics of your olive...especially the one cruising under the girl in the hammock.....you would think butter wouldn't melt in her mouth......and then we see pics of her biting you like that.....tart....it almost looked like there were fang puncture wounds in the bite !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joemal (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> That video from our 'friend' was strangely disturbing........
> 
> Joemal loved the pics of your olive...especially the one cruising under the girl in the hammock.....you would think butter wouldn't melt in her mouth......and then we see pics of her biting you like that.....tart....it almost looked like there were fang puncture wounds in the bite !!!!!!!!!!





Olive python bite - YouTube https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1793538414878

Did you get to see these two vids of the bite and after she had let go .


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 13, 2012)

yes i saw them too....nasty nasty girl.....I havent had the joy and rapture of any of my jungles grabbing me like that.....and I hope I never do lol...not that they will ever get as big as an olive.

I just showed hubby the vids and pics and we just realised there is a little dog in that hammock.......i bet that little dog is very very careful when SHE is about lol...what is HER name.....


----------



## Joemal (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> yes i saw them too....nasty nasty girl.....I havent had the joy and rapture of any of my jungles grabbing me like that.....and I hope I never do lol...not that they will ever get as big as an olive.
> 
> I just showed hubby the vids and pics and we just realised there is a little dog in that hammock.......i bet that little dog is very very careful when SHE is about lol...what is HER name.....




That's Howard (male) in the hammock with my daughter .The bigger snakes don't bother him but Scrubbie would love to make a snack of the other small dog here .Olives taste is for the cat .If she knows the cat is about she will actively go hunting for her .Snakes and other pets are kept apart in this household .


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 14, 2012)

Well done Miss Olive. If you're gonna bite the hand that feeds you, you may as well do a good job of it.


----------



## waikare (Jan 14, 2012)

man what a bite, lucky my olive is only a yearling, guess i got something to look forward to in the future. How old is your olive by the way Joemal.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 14, 2012)

waikare said:


> man what a bite, lucky my olive is only a yearling, guess i got something to look forward to in the future. How old is your olive by the way Joemal.



She would be 13 or 14 now Waikare .The bite was my fault .Not paying attention to what i was doing .


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Joemal...we keep our jungles separate from our staffords but for the opposite reason...for the snakes safety !!


----------



## Joemal (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi Joemal...we keep our jungles separate from our staffords but for the opposite reason...for the snakes safety !!








Here is a picture of my problem with the snakes looking at the other family pets as snacks


----------



## Trouta (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome photos and thx for sharing, would i be able to share the facebook video?


----------



## Joemal (Jan 15, 2012)

Trouta said:


> Awesome photos and thx for sharing, would i be able to share the facebook video?




no problems go for your life .


----------



## Trouta (Jan 15, 2012)

Thx mate its awesome


----------



## waikare (Jan 15, 2012)

I love your Olives and Scrubby's Joemal they are some big pythons


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> THATS why a snake bite makes the blood flow? I never knew that!



lol yup THATS why the blood looks like it's watered down, learn something everyday! lol


----------

